# Well you sold it to me like that!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.






Now who would be daft enough to do that?..

Wellll.

I'll tell you a tale but if you meet Sandra and me you must not point and laugh.

When we first got married she asked me what I fancied for my tea when I got home from work so I said I right fancied a piece of chicken with some chips.
Get home and sure enough there were the chicken and chips waiting. I sat in front of our little black and white telly stuck my knife into the chicken and nothing!.
Hey up love there is no meet on this chicken!.

There is I bought it from the butchers up town it's ready cooked, she had a go and sure enough no meat.
I'm going to take this back I paid a lot of money for this.

So she takes it back to the butchers and announced in front of everybody, there's no meat on this cooked chicken, you know whats coming next don't you!.
The butcher turned the chicken over and showed her all the juicy meat on the right side.
All Sandra could think of was,Well you sold it to me that way up, turned on her heels and marched out of the shop falling flat on her face as she tripped over the threshold.

She never showed her face in that shop again.

Oh how she laughed...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p`s first encounter with a microwave.
She put in a couple of sausage rolls just to warm them up.
Ten minutes later we had two pencils.


DAve p


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Mrs H's first encounter with a micr0wave
Butter rock hard, oh I'll put it in the microwave for a few mins, ended up with half a litre of fat


----------

